# Kendal, I need your held!



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to order Equafleece body suits for Maisie and Bess, they would be so practical for the bad winter weather, but hubby and sons don't like the idea.

So, in order to persuade them, I've been searching for a video ... I'm sure I've seen one of your girls Kendal out in the snow with their coats/bodysuits on. If you know the one I mean would you mind posting it again please?

They were playing in quite deep snow, so if anything persuades them, that will be it!

Thanks, Sue x

PS. title should read help ... (tired!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovwe my girls equafleece, the only anoying thing is it mats the coat if they are long. only knowtised last year as its the first time i have kept them longer in the legs. 

we did need to stick them in the bath a couple of times to soak off some of the snow balls before we could get the jumpers off them. 

http://youtu.be/BcCyDIZBYHI
http://youtu.be/2Dva3OOTw3M


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My husband was the same ,i think go for an uderstated colour so they dont stand out as much might help heres one of Buddy ,also remember to tell him that your poo will stay lovely and clean underneath whic is a god send in this weather!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Where are the over coats from Kendal?
OMG just laughed my head off at those videos their little heads bobing up and down in the snow fab!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Snows coming on Sunday apparently Kendal oh the joys. Emma x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I love your dogs kendal ! They look like really good friends. I didn't watch the video when you posted your snowballs photos but glad I did now, what cuties


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> lovwe my girls equafleece, the only anoying thing is it mats the coat if they are long. only knowtised last year as its the first time i have kept them longer in the legs.
> 
> we did need to stick them in the bath a couple of times


Thanks so much Kendal, that's just the video I was thinking of! I will show my family ... am sure it will help my case!!

Your girls are gorgeous and look like they have such fun together.



DONNA said:


> My husband was the same ,i think go for an uderstated colour so they dont stand out as much might help heres one of Buddy ,also remember to tell him that your poo will stay lovely and clean underneath whic is a god send in this weather!


Thanks Donna ... love Buddy in his Equafleece! Yes I think it will need to be fairly understated colours ... no pink in this house!

Sue x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

A you know I had the same issues as your men folk...but I have to say I use
mine all the time now as the woods and parks around here are very 
boggy and they save so much time cleaning.However Kendal is right tho as thay can leave mats in your dogs legs - I had a big one to tackle yesterday.
Just something to bear in mind. I have actually got two ,one in Lodden Green and one in Mulberry - they are a bit more "man' friendly than some of the other coloutrs!! Good luck with your quest..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

DONNA said:


> Where are the over coats from Kendal?
> OMG just laughed my head off at those videos their little heads bobing up and down in the snow fab!


they are a from robinsons equestrian, i lobe them but they dont make that one anyone so to get one for Delly(was waiting till she was older so i new what size to get ad Gypsys one is smaller than Echo and Incas) i need to get their new vestion which is blue(hmmm i might get some black die), but i love them


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> A you know I had the same issues as your men folk...but I have to say I use
> mine all the time now as the woods and parks around here are very
> ...


Thanks Colin ... funnily those are the two colours I've decided on! Probably Mulberry for Bess (22" inc room for growth) and Loden Green for Maisie (16" should be OK for her!).

Hubby and teenage boys are coming around to the idea although I can't see the boys walking dogs in coats!

I will watch out for leg mats.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> A you know I had the same issues as your men folk...but I have to say I use
> mine all the time now as the woods and parks around here are very
> ...


Colin i know the first equafleece you got was a 16" but have you gone up a size on thr others? If so how do they fit her as in your pics the 16" looked fine but i suppose she still has a bit of growing to do.

Just hope the 16" fits as my Betty is only 5.2kg so not big at all (even though as she's due a haircut she looks huge and fluffy!).

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jules, I think the 16 inch will be fine for your Betty. It was only just too snug for my Betty but she is 6.2kgs, the next size is a bit big but but prefer that she has a bit more room - I think she may still have a bit more growing to do..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What impeccable taste Sue...!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Jules, I think the 16 inch will be fine for your Betty. It was only just too snug for my Betty but she is 6.2kgs, the next size is a bit big but but prefer that she has a bit more room - I think she may still have a bit more growing to do..


Ah good so 16" sounds fine for Betty and Maisie then!

Just want it to arrive now!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The kids think Kendals girls look so cute with their snowballs ... and I have to agree .. they look cute with or without snowballs ... 

Hoping for a snowing walk with our pack


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy one equafleece arrived for the girls .. got a 18/20 dog suit ... it actually fits Picnic with a bit of growing room but is rather snug on Honey .. so Honey will be getting a 22 inch suit ... Oakley has his size 22


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG look how tiny Delta was in all that snow last year! I had a real laugh at them bobbing about up over their heads in the snow.


----------

